

Show HN: JIRA plugin to crowdfund Free Software projects issues - tonylampada
https://github.com/freedomsponsors/freedomsponsors-jira-plugin

======
why-el
Good work Tony!

~~~
tonylampada
Thank you :-) The plugin has been around for some time now. So far it has been
installed on the Jenkins JIRA (ex: <https://issues.jenkins-
ci.org/browse/JENKINS-12345>). Now I think it's time to get it known by other
projects!

